# Boot, boot und nochmal boot...



## NotEvenANibble (1. März 2017)

Servus!

Mein Bruder und ich überlegen ein Gummiboot fürs Sommerangeln zu kaufen. Aufgrund der Bestimmungen hier in Zürich, dürfen wir nur die Uferzone (150m vom Ufer, max. 10 kmh) befahren. Für unsere Ansprüche würde es reichen. Die Preisfrage (was wahrscheinlich eh schon oft gefragt wurde, aber eventuell nicht mit dieser Konstellation), welches Boot würdet ihr empfehlen?

Wir haben kein Bootsplatz oder Anhänger, deswegen schränlt es die Auswahl auf, aufblasbares Boot... Wir haben ca. Budget für max 500 EUR festgelegt (eventuell mit Trollingmotor dazu). 

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Inputs.

Gruss
Nibble


----------



## kernelpanic (1. März 2017)

*AW: Boot, boot und nochmal boot...*

Hallo Nibble,

ich hatte mir in den letzten paar Wochen auch Schlauchboote angeschaut, da ich selber auch keinen Anhänger habe und gerne noch ein Boot hätte das ich ins Auto einladen kann. 

Aktuell finde ich dieses Boot interessant:
http://www.sportex-germany.de/sportex-schlauchboote-online-shop/schlauchboot-sportex-shelf-230.html

         Aktueller Preis: 395.00 EUR

Was ich bisher noch nicht bei den Schlauchbooten verstehe ist die Angabe Zuladung 200 KG. 

Mal angenommen du gehst zu zweit Angeln und jeder wiegt 80 kg. Dann liegst du bei 2 Personen bei 160kg + Gewicht der Batterie vom Motor, Motor und Ködertaschen und schon liegt man knapp bei 200 kg.

Und da bin ich mir beim Schlauchboot noch unsicher.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. März 2017)

*AW: Boot, boot und nochmal boot...*

Habe mir den Link angeschaut. Für zwei Personen wäre mir das Boot zu klein.u d die 200 kg sind schnell erreicht. Motor usw. Den angelkram nicht zu vergessen.
Und wo willst dju fahren?
Wäre mir zu unsicher


----------



## <carp> (1. März 2017)

*AW: Boot, boot und nochmal boot...*

Wie wäre das SLBT01AB?3,20 lang 1,52 breit tragkraft ca. 540 kg. Kostet 460 euro.?


----------



## NotEvenANibble (2. März 2017)

*AW: Boot, boot und nochmal boot...*



<carp> schrieb:


> Wie wäre das SLBT01AB?3,20 lang 1,52 breit tragkraft ca. 540 kg. Kostet 460 euro.?



Das habe ich auch gedacht. Das sieht recht stabil aus und habe viele gute Reviews drüber gelesen. 

Einzig alternativ wäre ein Porta Boot was aber das 4fache kostet.


----------

